# Kil-Er-Rig technique Video for flounder



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

You get more bites using small bucktails like Spro or silverball for fluking. 
But there are times, traditional bait fishing works as good as bucktailing. "Drop Back" technique is a traditional way to catch fluke. However, when you catch fluke using "drop back" technique , gut hooking is common place.

I usually bounce hard and high to attract fluke bites. It seems fluke become aggressive when they see moving baits. They tend to grab bait behind when you drag bait and it usually take 5 - 10 second until fluke swallow bait. However, when you move baits hard, they usually swallow baits and you don't need to give much time before setting hooks as you see in the video.

I am going to post another fluking video using various different bucktails soon.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Darn Kil...hot bite uh ?


----------

